# Thank you very much!



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hi there,

I bumped into this: "_Thanks in advance / thank you_", but I'd like to take it a step further:  How do you say "Thank you *very much*" in your language?  These are the ones I know:

In *Spanish*:
- Muchas gracias.
- ¡Muchísimas gracias! (Familiar, as in "thank you so very much")

In *French*:
- Merci beaucoup.
(There's another way with "remercie", but I can't remember it)

In *Italian*:
- Molte grazie.

In *Portuguese*:
- Muito obrigado/a.

In *German*:
- Danke schön. (I think...)

In *Filipino*:
- Maraming salamat sa iyo. (Not sure about that one)

Could you please add your languages (if different), and/or correct my sentences?

Thank you _*very much*_!


----------



## Ilmo

In *Finnish:*
Kiitos paljon/Kiitoksia paljon/Paljon kiitoksia
Kiitos hyvin paljon/Kiitoksia hyvin paljon/Hyvin paljon kiitoksia

The reason for the three alternatives is that the word "kiitos" can be also in plural, and if it is in plural, then there are two different word orders possible.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ilmo said:


> In *Finnish:*
> Kiitos paljon/Kiitoksia paljon/Paljon kiitoksia
> Kiitos hyvin paljon/Kiitoksia hyvin paljon/Hyvin paljon kiitoksia
> 
> The reason for the three alternatives is that the word "kiitos" can be also in plural, and if it is in plural, then there are two different word orders possible.


Interesting! Thank you very much for your contribution.

And, are they all just as common? Is any of those more suitable for more formal/informal situations? (Would it be too much if I asked you for a word-by-word English translation?  Please...?)


----------



## GEmatt

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> In *German*:
> - Danke schön. (I think...)


Hi Sweetie,
*Vielen* Dank! / *Vielen* herzlichen Dank! (Viel = many/much)

"Herzlich" can mean, "sincere", "cordial", "hearty" etc.  So I guess it would literally be something like "many sincere thanks".

Cheers,
GEmatt


----------



## Pando

*Swedish:*

The most common way to say it:

Tack så mycket!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

GEmatt said:


> *Vielen* Dank!


Thanks, Matt.  I first thought of something with "Vielen", but...


----------



## Pando

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Interesting! Thank you very much for your contribution.
> 
> And, are they all just as common? Is any of those more suitable for more formal/informal situations? (Would it be too much if I asked you for a word-by-word English translation?  Please...?)


Kiitos paljon ~ Thank you a lot
Kiitoksia paljon ~ Thank you's (in plural) a lot
Paljon kiitoksia ~ A lot of thank you's (in plural)
Kiitos hyvin paljon ~ Thank you very much
Kiitoksia hyvin paljon ~ Thank you's (in plural) very much
Hyvin paljon kiitoksia ~ Very much thank you's (in plural)


It's a word for word translation and not an attempt on proper English.
In my opinion the most common is either
_Paljon kiitoksia_ or _Kiitos paljon
_and the first one would be slightly more formal than the latter.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Waow, thanks!

And, when you say "thank you's", do you mean plural thanks, or plural you's (listeners)?  (Sorry, I don't know Finnish, but I'd like to  )


----------



## GEmatt

In the local dialect here (Zurich Swiss-German, _Züritüütsch_) it would be

_*Merci viilmol*_

_Merci_ is the French influence, and _viilmol_ comes from the German _vielmals_, literally _many times_, but basically _profuse_ or _profusely_.

GEmatt


----------



## JasonPK

In Mandarin:
非常感谢（fei1 chang2 gan3 xie4）

感谢=thanks
非常=very


----------



## Ilmo

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Waow, thanks!
> 
> And, when you say "thank you's", do you mean plural thanks, or plural you's (listeners)? (Sorry, I don't know Finnish, but I'd like to  )


 
It is the plural of the word "thank". Actually, in the Finnish phrase, "you" is not mentioned. Of course, it can be mentioned; if there is a singular "you" then the word is "sinulle", and if there is a plural "you", then the word is "teille".  This word that shows to whom you are giving the thanks is placed last in the phrase.

But Sweetie dear, the Finnish language is not at all impossible to learn, we all have once learned it.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ilmo said:


> But Sweetie dear, the Finnish language is not at all impossible to learn, we all have once learned it.


Thanks for the explanation AND for your kind words of encouragement.  I certainly admire you guys...  Speaking Finnish since childhood!


----------



## Lilla My

French also : *
Merci mille fois* (Thanks thousand times)
*Je vous remercie infiniment* (I thank you no end (_or something like this _))


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Lilla My said:


> *Je vous remercie infiniment* (I thank you no end (_or something like this _))


Thank you!  Now I remember the other one: "Je vous remercie immensement", or something like that (sorry, I suck at French...   ).  Is that used as well?


----------



## Abbassupreme

Persian:
Kheyli mamnun= Thanks a lot, thank you very much.
Kheyli motshakkeram=  I'm very thankful/grateful.
Kheyli sepaasgozaaram= I'm very grateful.
I'm not sure if this is actually used in Persian, but one could probably say it and it would still make sense.  Don't quote me on this, though.  I'm really not sure:
Hezaaraan tashakkor= A thousand thanks.

I'm positive on the ones above it, though.


----------



## irene.acler

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> In *Italian*:
> - Molte grazie.



You can also say:
grazie mille
mille grazie
grazie tante (maybe this one is less used, or used with a different tone).


----------



## Pando

Ilmo said:


> It is the plural of the word "thank". Actually, in the Finnish phrase, "you" is not mentioned. Of course, it can be mentioned; if there is a singular "you" then the word is "sinulle", and if there is a plural "you", then the word is "teille".  This word that shows to whom you are giving the thanks is placed last in the phrase.


Oh, yes of course. I'm so used to think of the word _kiitos _as _thank you _that I overlooked the fact it doesn't specify _you_ in Finnish. Thank you (no pun intended) for pointing that out!


Ilmo said:


> But Sweetie dear, the Finnish language is not at all impossible to learn, we all have once learned it.





Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Thanks for the explanation AND for your kind words of encouragement. I certainly admire you guys... Speaking Finnish since childhood!


Of course Finnish isn't impossible to learn, but what we gain with quite logical pronouncement is lost with our tough grammar.


----------



## Honour

In Turkish;
*Çok* teşekkürler. (Many thanks)
*Çok *teşekkür ederim. (Thank you very much)


----------



## Lilla My

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Thank you! Now I remember the other one: "Je vous remercie immensement", or something like that (sorry, I suck at French...  ).  Is that used as well?



Never heard this. "infiniment" sounds better, but it's very formal.


----------



## tie-break

Also in french: "je vous remercie beaucoup".


----------



## JanWillem

In Dutch:
hartelijk dank (a bit oldfashioned, it's the translation of the German 'herzlichen Dank'
'heel erg bedankt' & 'ontzettend bedankt' are more common.


----------



## macta123

In Hindi :
Bahut bahut dhanywaad

In Malayalam :
Valarey nan.n(d)i


----------



## mimi2

In Vietnamese: 
*Cảm ơn rất nhiều*.


----------



## Kerous LEE

Chinese：非常感謝你
Japanese：どうも　ありがとうございます


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian:*

Liels paldies (Great thanks)


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

hvala mnogo / mnogo hvala
(also possible: hvala puno / puno hvala)


----------



## tanzhang

In Tagalog:

Thank you very much - maraming salamat


----------



## DonManuel_CH

In Swiss German (dialect):

-Merci viu mau!
-Dankä viu mau!
-Vilä Dank!


----------



## CheMongolfiera

Formally in italian you would say "Ringrazio", which translates to "I give you thanks".


----------



## CheMongolfiera

In Mandarin Chinese the word for thanks sounds like "Sheh sheh".  The pronunciation is tricky and I am a begginer.


----------



## Qcumber

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> In *Filipino*:
> - Maraming salamat sa iyo. (Not sure about that one)


Holá
Tagalog:
Maráming salámat. [to an equal or an inferior]
Marámi póng salámat. [to a superior]

Adding_ sa iyó_ "to you [sg.]" or _sa inyó_ "to you [pl.] / [polite sg.]", and developing them is only used when you want to make a special mention of the person addressed.
e.g.
At higít sa lahát, maráming salámat sa iyó, mahál kó. 
= And above all, many thanks to you, my love.

At hígit sa lahát, marámi póng salámat sa inyó, kátaás-taasán na alkálde mayór, pára sa inyóng túlong sa ámin. 
= And above all, many thanks to you, noble governor, for your help (to us).

Wait for native speakers' comments.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Honour said:


> In Turkish;
> *Çok* teşekkürler. (Many thanks)
> *Çok *teşekkür ederim. (Thank you very much)


Or, less formally; "*çok sağ ol."*


----------



## victorq

Hi sweetie
I recently traveled to Prague Czech republic so
 how about in  Czech

_dekuji prevelice

_(with an accented r)
Spanish is much easier than German Engish or...
You must be having fun with these translations and contacts
Hope to travel once to Venezuela
Saludos 
Victor


----------



## suslik

In Estonian: 
Thank you very much - Suured tänud
Thank you - tänan väga


----------



## dn88

Polish:

"Bardzo dziękuję" or "Dziękuję bardzo".


----------



## deine

Lithuanian: Labai ačiū

Slovenian: Hvala lepa


----------



## wantonzeus

In Cantonese:

吾(ng)該(goi)晒(saai)
Used when someone does something (a favor) for you.

多(doh)謝(je)晒(saai)
Used when someone gives you something (a gift).

*But remember that the two phrases are strictly spoken. They should not be used in writing, especially in formal or academic settings.


----------



## jonquiliser

Galician: moitas gracias (although, according to a rather new reform of the RAG, it should be "grazas" ); moitísimas grazas.


----------



## Trisia

Romanian: [Vă] Mulţumesc foarte mult ! 

The word in brackets means "you" - plural form, since that's considered polite. We don't necessarily use it though.


----------



## barbiegood

Hungarian:

Köszönöm! - Thanks
Köszönöm szépen! - It means thank you very much, yet it says "thank you beautifully" or something similar
Nagyon szépen köszönöm! - Thank you ever so much


----------



## cuzza

In malagasy it's "misaotra betsake"


----------



## dakotabrett

In Juttish (my family's language): Manne tak (Not sure if I'm spelling it correctly, it's pronounced: mah-nuh tahk)


----------



## xeneize

Sardinian: gratzias meda

Corsican: a ringrazziavvi / a ringrazziatti


----------



## xeneize

catalan: gràcies/ merci 

also in romanian there is mersi, in colloquial speech.


----------



## jonquiliser

dakotabrett said:


> In Juttish (my family's language): Manne tak (Not sure if I'm spelling it correctly, it's pronounced: mah-nuh tahk)



Is that Jutlandic?


----------



## tom_in_bahia

*In Haitian Creole:* Mèsi anpil


----------



## dakotabrett

jonquiliser said:


> Is that Jutlandic?


 
Whatever you want to call it.


----------



## jonquiliser

dakotabrett said:


> Whatever you want to call it.



I asked because I was curious about the language and tried to google it, but found nothing, only that Jutic and Jutlandic seemed to be different names for the same language - so I thought maybe you meant this language...


----------



## doman

victorq said:


> Hi sweetie
> I recently traveled to Prague Czech republic so
> how about in Czech
> 
> _dekuji prevelice_
> 
> Victor


 
in Czech, 
"Dekuji prevelice" is Thank you extremely, but not common !
Dekuji / Thanks !
Dekuji moc / Thanks a lot!
Moc krat dekuji / Thank you very much! 

in Vietnamese,
*Cám ơn rất nhiều !*


----------



## dakotabrett

jonquiliser said:


> I asked because I was curious about the language and tried to google it, but found nothing, only that Jutic and Jutlandic seemed to be different names for the same language - so I thought maybe you meant this language...


 
It's called 'jysk' in Juttish and I think 'jydsk' in Danish. It's actually one of the most closely related languages to English, and the Jutlanders' speech had an enormous influence on English as (I believe) they conquered a large part of the British isles for some time.

Juttish (jysk) is now only spoken by very elderly people in Jutland and in the Midwestern United States.  I know quite a few expressions in the language that my grandma has taught me, but I'm never quite sure of how to spell them since she never learned to read or write in her first language.


----------



## jonquiliser

Wow, thanks for the info - very interesting!! And in Midwestern US!? The fate of many languages that don't get the status of such but are considered dialects - they often just "fade away".. =|


----------



## Heartagram

Hello everybody:

I'd like to add the way it´s said in greenlandic:
Thank you - Qujanaq

Cheers,
Heartagram.


----------



## jana.bo99

Slovenian: Hvala lepa.

Croatian: Hvala Vam lijepa.


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Heartagram said:


> Hello everybody:
> 
> I'd like to add the way it´s said in greenlandic:
> Thank you - Qujanaq
> 
> Cheers,
> Heartagram.


Fantastic!  And, how do you say "Thank you *very much*"?





jana.bo99 said:


> Slovenian: Hvala lepa.
> 
> Croatian: Hvala Vam lijepa.


Same question.  

_Side note_:  This is amazing, guys.  Thanks in every language to everyone who added a bit of knowledge to this thread.  Keep it coming!


----------



## MarX

In *Indonesian* = *Terima kasih banyak!*

_spoken Indonesian _= *Makasih banyak!*


----------



## Nizo

In *Esperanto*:

_koran dankon!_
_dankegon!_


----------



## mal67

Khmer: 
Aw-kun (Thank you)
Aw-kun ch'raan (Thank you very much)


----------



## Tvrtko I Kotromanić

*English/Bosnian:*

Thank you/Hvala ti (sin.)
Thank you/Hvala vam (pl.)
Thank you very much/Hvala ti puno (sin.)
Thank you very much/Hvala vam puno (pl.)


----------



## LittleByLittle

In Basque:- Eskerrik asko!- Mila esker!


----------



## Hakkar

CheMongolfiera said:


> Formally in italian you would say "Ringrazio", which translates to "I give you thanks".


 
A small correction. You would say Ti ringrazio, not just Ringrazio.

Ringrazio itself may be used in other contexts which dont fit here.


----------



## kusurija

doman said:


> in Czech,
> "Děkuji převelice" is Thank you extremely, but not common !
> Děkuji / Thanks !
> Děkuji moc / Thanks a lot!
> Mockrát děkuji / Thank you very much!
> 
> in Vietnamese,
> *Cám ơn rất nhiều !*


 
Oops! No one didn't answer absolutely rigt till now in Czech... 
Děkuji mnohokrát(e). (Thank You many-times). (literal language)
Tisíceré díky. (Thousands of thanks) (less literal, more common)
Dějuju moc. (more colloquial)

In Lithuanian:
Labai ačiū. (standard)
Labai dėkui. (more colloquial)
Didelis ačiū/dėkui. (not right, but relatively often used - in true You can't use "didelis" before "ačiū" it is "barbarismus for language purity")


----------



## bb3ca201

Scottish Gaelic

Tapadh leat (inf) / leibh (formal) gu leòr


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Thank you->Ευχαριστώ (efkharist*o*).
Thank you very much->Ευχαριστώ πολύ or πάρα πολύ (efkharist*o* pol*i* or p*a*ra pol*i*).
Another common expression is "χίλια ευχαριστώ" (kh*i*lia efkharist*o*, lit. "a thousand thanks").


----------



## oloekis

In Korean, 

 Pretty politely; 정말 감사합니다 (Jeoung-mal Gamsahamnida) / 정말 감사해요 (Jeoung-mal Gamsahaeyo)
A bit less politely than above; 정말 고맙습니다 (Jeoung-mal Gomapsumnida) / 정말 고마워요 (Jeoung-mal Gomawoeyo)

정말(Jeoung-mal) = Common to refer to "Very much" 
Thank you = 감사합니다 / 고맙습니다 (There is no "you" in the sentences but it implies there is a hearer )


----------



## Havfruen

Danish:

mange tak (many thanks)
tusind tak (thousand thanks)


----------



## QueenBee4

I'm Native American. My ancestors are from the:
 Carrier Nation - north central British Columbia, Canada 
And 
Cree** Nation - Canadian Plains (Alberta)
In Carrier : Music Cho (Big Thanks)
In Cree: Aho* (Thank you) 

*also used as a greeting [hello] and agreement [yes] and has a few other meaning also
**There are many dialects in the Cree nation


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: 1.)Salamat ng Marami! (thank you very much)  2.) Isang malaking pasasalamat sa iyo.


----------

